# Just saw this on reddit, thought you guys would like it.



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

http://i.imgur.com/R1EH2j6.jpg

I wish I worked there.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

hah! that would be the funnest thanksgiving ever!


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

is this real?!


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

jazz said:


> is this real?!


I honestly don't know. It was posted in the /r/wtf reddit and I thought it was pretty awesome and relevant here.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Poison rocks for the vegetarians& their god****ed tofu turkeys, am I right?


----------

